# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Mediant, Geestelijke Gezondheidszorg (locatie Helmerzijde)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Mediant, Geestelijke Gezondheidszorg (locatie Helmerzijde) 
Broekheurnering 1050
Enschede

Bezoek de website van Mediant, Geestelijke Gezondheidszorg


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Mediant, Geestelijke Gezondheidszorg (locatie Helmerzijde).*

----------

